# Favourite bass lures



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

About to do a bit of bass fishing over the summer and ws interested to know what everybody found to be thebest bass lures. I have a put together a small collection of hard bodies, soft plastics and even a couple of spinner baits. Also picked up a Pak Rat and a Stump Jumper last night to add to the collection.

What lures has everybody else had success with for bass?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

G'day

I am planning on a Bass trip myself, yet to actually catch one. However I have done a lot of research in Bass lures and it seems that they all work! They are an agressive fish, however spinnerbaits and sp's have been highly talked about, spinners because they do not snag and sp's casue they are going off everywhere. Poppers at dusk and dawn are also quite popular!

I bought the Bass river DVD, very good watching and they catch them on all sorts...worth the $30 and it's all out of canoes.

What your taking is already pretty good, just match the colours with the water on the day and happy hunting.

However i am sure a few yakkers out there have the fav's too? keen to know this myself.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Jackall TN60


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Jackall NT60's and ive had some good fish on scorpion 52DD in green and yellow.


----------



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

Magicrik said:


> Jackall NT60's and ive had some good fish on scorpion 52DD in green and yellow.


Don't have any Jackalls but do have similar types. The price of the Jackalls turned me offa bit. I'd a bit worried about leaving one attached to a submerged log.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Psst, over here, cough, cough.
Sx40s & 60s mate, Sneaky scorpions, scorpion52s, stump jumpers, attack minnows. bit of gold seems to work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

My faves : 8)

Casting :
Jackall TN60's
Ecogear VT65's
Kokoda G-Vibe (Jackall Imitation)
Arbogarst Jitterbug (Surface)
River2Sea Bubble Pop (Surface)

Trolling :
RMG Poltergeist 50 (my most productive lues)
Predatek Boomerangs (Deep & Ultradeep)
Manns 10+, 15+
Tilsan Bass

Plastics :
Gulp 3" Curl Tailed Minnow (Pumpkinseed & Watermelon)
TT Lures Rev Head Jig Heads (Various Weights & Blades)
Nitro Dam Deep Jig Heads

Just bought some River2Sea Phantom lipless crankbaits at Anaconda as well that look like they could do some damage, they have a nice high pitched ratthle and tungsten weighted same as the Jackall. At $13.00 they are a bit cheaper than both the Jackalls and Ecogears, but seem to be made to similar high standard.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

good selection so far guys,

another one ive had a lot of success with bass is spinnerbaits in most green and white colours,

and who could forget the slider grubs, love them in a smoke core, or pumpkinseed colour.

hey Dallas, do you have any pics of these new Lipless Cranks


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Arcachon said:


> Magicrik said:
> 
> 
> > Jackall NT60's and ive had some good fish on scorpion 52DD in green and yellow.
> ...


Heya Arachon,

I always have half a dozen Jackall's in my tackle box, various colours.
The Ayu colours are my faves.

I usually 'explore' a new area first with some cheaper Kokoda G-Vibes to find out whats down there before I switch to the more expensive lures in my armoury.

Seems to minimize the losses, although its inevitable that you will still lose the odd one here and there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> good selection so far guys,
> 
> another one ive had a lot of success with bass is spinnerbaits in most green and white colours,
> 
> ...


Hey Ben 

Hers a sample, but the full range can been seen by following the link

http://www.river2sea.com.au/categories.asp?cID=279


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, bear in mind that I haven't bass fished in a bit over 3 years since moving to tas so my favourites might not even be available any longer.

My favourite diver was Koolabung softies in the 1 m,3m and 5 metre dive depth. I also preferred his surface lure to any of the jitterbugs or bubblepops. The guy that used to make them was Eddy Studman at Port Macquaire. His nephew was the guys that did the Taylor made range which eddy started doing design work for.

My favourite SPs for surface work was lizards fished weedless and unweighted. Work these across the top of a weed bed or make them do death runs between lily pads or floating surface weed for both productive fishing and incredible surface strikes. i also use to use the SP frogs the same way, making them do death runs between floating weed. I also used to get heaps on the T-Tailed sliders when fished deep. Bass minnows drop shotted used to kick butt in Glenbawn also but this was never necessary on the river fish I use to mainly chase.

I used to love a fly called a phantom for fly fishing. I can't remember who used to make them, so tourno bass fisho.

Man I miss bass, anyone want to post me down some so I can get them started down here?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

They look good Dallas, a few of them are pretty bright though.

might have to get a few. see how the hinze bass like em


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I have done a heap of land based bass fishing over the last month and my faves are:

Jackall Mask Vibe 60 ( purple is great)

Jackall TN60

River2Sea Tungsten Vibe 60

TT Vortex Spinnerbait 1/2 oz

Kokoda G Vibes

Smith tailspinner chrome/blue with stinger hook

Slider 3" Bass Grub (SP with a paddle tail)

Ecogear Grassminnow (pearl/smoke glitter back)

Of the abovementioned lures I have had most luck with the Jackall Mask Vibes, but the spinnerbaits work well at times , and I actually caught 7 from 7 casts with the Smith tailspinner before being brutally done over with my one and only example by a brute of a bass and losing it. 

It really hurts when a Jackall is lost, they are that good but so expensive, but when the bass are biting well, I put them away and reach for the cheaper options.

I have found a Jap site that sells the Jackalls for $12 US which equates to about $15.95 Aust at present, so I will be importing some soon.But buyers beware, as with Customs practice of seizing SP's imported into the Country, I have heard they are seizing the Mask Vibe 60's which of course have the soft body.

Chris


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

all time fave for trolling farral cats great aust made lure


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

hey i would also recommed R2S buggi in black. r u fishing on a dam or a river?


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Spinnerbaits! Soo easy to use and so effective on bass! Take a range of weight/colours/blades and you should have a ball! IMHO they work just aswell as jackals, just iwthout the high pricetag and are more snag resistant. Combinations of purple, green and white are killing it atm for us in both the dams and the river!

I'm also a big fan on the taylormade surface buster. All my surface bass have been attributed to this lure! partially cause it is always my go-to lure when they are biting but also cause it simply works a charm!

I usually take a crankbait of some saught aswell. Poltergeists work well but dont' cast well so usually I go for something like a mann's or producers crankbait.

Something I have only recently been introduced to that also work a charm is scumfrogs and especcially the scumfrog stickbaits! nice and soft surface lures, weedless and the bass love them!


----------



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

Got a couple of spinner baits but not used them yet. Is it best to attach them with a snap swivel?


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Arcachon said:


> Got a couple of spinner baits but not used them yet. Is it best to attach them with a snap swivel?


Not in my opinion. Just tie it directly to your leader.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

I never leave home without a Betts Spinner.

I use them with a 1/4 once jighead with a 3'slider, Muscaldine being the most prefered colour.

Can be trolled, cast and dead stick across the bottom, can even be whizzed across the top of weed beds for some great action at times.

Cheers


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey guys, new here but thought I'd contibute. Like most bass fishing nuts my tacklebox is overflowing with "things" that catch bass. They all work on different days. Of late I've taken to using soft plastics, I guess its mainly because I have heart failure when my 12y.o ties on one of my old favourites and then hangs it in a tree some 20ft above our heads. I've had great success with a 1/4oz TT jighead with a 1/0-2/0 hook, Attach a squidgee wriggler 120mm (bloodworm is my favourite at present) and a bets jigspinner in gold. All up about $2.50 worth of lure that can be fished deep or wizzed across the surface. Cast em in tight to timber and then adjust the retrieve speed according to the depth of water you want to fish. 
Good luck


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Each to his/her own but heres my two cents worth.

Unless you live in the outback, the best Bass fishing advice I have is this:

DRIVE STRAIGHT PAST EVERY POTENTIAL BASS HABITAT AND HEAD FOR THE SALT WATER.

They're not called Bass for nothing. i.e Bloody BAStard fish - Make me drive 60k's for nothing. What's more, stupid lying BAStards on fishing forums tell me stories about the best lures for big BAStards. I get all excited and buy all these useless BAStard lures that don't work on those BAStard fish and I drive home feeling like some kind of dumb BAStard because I couldn't catch one of those BAStards in one of the best BAStard dams in the country. BLOODY BAStards.(':shock:')


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> DRIVE STRAIGHT PAST EVERY POTENTIAL BASS HABITAT AND HEAD FOR THE SALT WATER.


Dan, I thought you would have been over your day by now. When I first tried bass fishing it took me many trips before I worked them out.

I have been to Clarrie Hall and it looks very bassy, give it another try or perhaps try another dam.

They fight hard for their size and it is rewarding when you catch one 

The hot steamy days of summer with a few storms brewing around those mountains would bring them onto the chew for sure at Clarrie Hall 

I've had days when I've caught up to 40 at Maroon dam near Boonah.

Give it another go, you might be suprised 

Cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I would have thought the pleasure of just paddling such a picturesque dam as clarrie hall would have been enough!? You buggars down there on the north coast are spoilt, SPOILT I TELLS YOU! :lol:

I love my little pakrats, so many bass and great value little lure, the green and yellow colour is best for me. 
Other lures that have worked are, Jackall TN60 Ayu colours, and more recently, 1/8oz jig head with a berkley gulp 4" minnow in smelt or rainbow.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dan, don't hold back mate tell us what you really think. :lol:

:lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

opps, sorry mate, wrong one. 


here ya go :lol:


----------

